# Show us your writing instruments >>>



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear all,

We've decided to add a forum dedicated to writing instruments to the watchuseek forums, knowing that many watch collector's/enthusiasts also love to collect pens. I hope you will like this forum and to make a start I ask you to share your pens with us.


----------



## Integrator (Mar 16, 2007)

Great idea!

But I wonder what us watch nuts use the pens for, writing down the time??;-)

Seriously, my handwriting is lousy, but I try to write elegantly (with the help of my grandfather's notebooks, they really could use a pen in those days!) and a good pen does help. It's nearly impossible to accomplish a nice script with a ballpoint pen.

I have but one nice pen, a Waterman, but when I get the urge to write something really nice, I use a steel pen (is that what it's called in English?), the one with the red wooden handle.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 23, 2006)

I have an old pelikan fountain pen my grandfather gave my father back in 1950 or so, lovely writing pen. My other favourites are old drawing pens I got from when my father worked as an architect. This has led to a tendency to use very fine tipped pens, my day to day scribbler is a pilot V5 .5mm.

I must go get my camera and take some snaps i think..


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool idea!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

My "kill myself if I lose it" pen is a Parker Pilot that I've had since 1975, similar to this Amazon pic:



Mine is actually the pencil half of a set, but it accepts the pen refills. The body halves are stainless steel sheath over brass. It is much heavier than the modern day versions. The button/cap is plated brass with the plating worn away from 2/3 of it. The arrow clip is plated copper with the plating worn away in several spots, especially the tip of the arrow. It's been all over the world with me and has gone missing once or twice but, to my great relief, has always shown back up.

More recently (within the past couple of months) I've picked up a Fisher Space Pen, bullet design.

Closed:

Open:









According to various sources, the pen's cartridge was independently designed for use in space and then approved by NASA. The ink is near solid and the cartridge is pressurized so the pen will write in almost any position or environment. This particular design is said to be on display in the New York Museum of Modern Art. It is surprisingly comfortable and writes very smoothly. It won't replace my Parker, of course, but the cartridges can be adapted to Parkers, so I'll probably make that switch with the next refill.


----------



## CMa (Feb 11, 2006)

Got an old Pelikan fountain pen from my father when I went into the 1st year of faculty.
The other one is a recent Inoxcrom retractable ball-point pen, with a metal body.
I very much like black bodies with gold ornaments. Both have gold plated nibs.
The fountain pen is admirably writing, it is a pleasure :-!

Cheers,
Cristian


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup -- I like pens! I have gone through a few cycles of collection themes -- only Pelikans, vintage, making sure I had a representative sample of filling systems, etc! Within the past year, I decided to thin my collection to 5 pens for daily use -- Montblanc 146, Montegrappa Symphony, Parker 51 (whoeee, great pen), Sailor Rare Woods, and a Waterman L'etalon. I am really quite content with this stable, although I keep thinking there might be something better on the horizon -- Stipula Erutria, Delta ...

Ron


----------



## Lumos (Dec 14, 2006)

I always use my bigest baddest black Mont Blanc fountain pen. And yes, as the image shows, I only ever use Bordeaux coloured ink!

Ian


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of my oldest fountain pen. I bought it myself when I was 17 or 18 so it is a bit over 20 now. I wanted a nice fountain pen and this was the nicest available in the village where I lived at that time :-d.

I don't use it very often but when I have to sign important papers, I take this one.










I know it is 'just' a simple Parker but I like it. I have the ink-reservoir with the rubber membrane pump but that doesn't work too good so I use the standard Parker things (what's the name in English?).

The watch in the picture is my IWC St. Exupéry, those who also check the Wrist Shot thread in the Photography forum will certainly recognise it.

Next year, our company will be 10 years, that might be a nice moment to get some nice fountain pens for the occasion!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

Here ya go - a Faber Castell


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

MMT said:


> I use two "classic" writing instruments from Bic. ;-)
> 
> MMT


I suppose you're one of those guys that only wear $5 quartz watches too :roll:


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is mine, Monster and Porsche Design by Faber Castell










And my Pelikan Family: M100, M620 Chicago, M800 and Toledo M900


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Speedy with my brand spankin new Dupont Diamond Head:









And here's a pic of my PAM 90 with my brand spankin new Porsche Design(I love playing with it...the pen, that is!):


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pens so far folks, really diggin thgose Bics :-d Here's some of mine, got a bunch of em.
These 3 are my favorite, Parker Jotter at least 15yrs now, my Cross I got for being part of a wedding party, and the Cross Morph I bought myself for Christmas last year.








These 3 are from the company I worked for before my health went south, 2 of em are turned wood and the 3rd is a gold plate, all have company logo.








My favorite cappers, and old green Sheaffer ball and of course the uniball finepoint, a must have for small printing.








I'm alos into collecting/grabbing ;-) company logoed pens, some of these are pretty nice especially the Ricoh and the cool green mottled looking deal and of course my fine jeweller and favorite place to play with watches Birks pend :-! 









Peace,
Preston


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

2 Watermans:


----------



## changym (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is mine, sorry for the a little blury pic. But thats my starwalker & SMP


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Great combo w/ that Speedy!


----------



## geebo (Feb 14, 2006)

German watch, German pen.


----------



## g-banger (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry crappy camera phone picture i was in the library studying:

Its a Parker Sonnet Special Edition remake of the 75, ive put a Broad point in it


----------



## Viper (Oct 5, 2006)

The pen: Pilot Knight.
The watch: Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

My Stowa Marine propped on my Pelikan M800 which is one of my two main daily users (the other is a Namiki VP):


----------



## Fynn (Oct 2, 2006)

no pictures, but my pen is a parker jotter and my watch is a CWC G10.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

New picture, my Seiko 007 with Pelikan Chicago


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

Lamy Safari, Rotring Initial and Timberline LCP:


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww man I love that Timberline, where'd ya get that?? b-) 
Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Thought I'd reshoot my Starwalker on a Mont Blanc store display Cube. Got to improve my pics they suck.









Peace,
Preston


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

I love these pictures! Beautiful pens! :-!


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

Preston said:


> Aww man I love that Timberline, where'd ya get that?? b-)
> Peace,
> Preston


I bought it from a private seller, they seem to be slowly popping up, so you shouldn't have too much trouble locating one. PM me if you need help finding one.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanx for the offer I will call on you if I need your help.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Ernie, great idea with this forum! I just found it tonight, have you done an announcement thread on some of the watch forums? (I rarely get to visit the PF, probably where you made an announcement).

I've got very few pics of my pens, I need to shoot some when I get home.

Here's my first Parker 51 with my Navitimer....










Leewmeister, I had one of those Bullet Space Pens (black one) for a lot of years in the mid/late 1980's. Was a great pen, always thought I should get another....


----------

